# F1B Cockapoo Question!



## dominaball90 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I can't seem to find much online about F1B cockapoos so I thought i would try here! 

We are about to adopt an F1B Cockapoo - she's a Cockapoo x Mini Poodle mix - and have a few questions about her size, agility, exercise requirement, etc. 

1. How big will she get?
2. There are a lot of stairs in our house - will she be able to climb stairs? 
3. Will be able to come on hikes/runs or will she tire fast?

HUGE thank you in advance!

P.S. If anyone can share puppy->adult pics of their F1B cockapoos that would be AWESOME!


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi so F1 B just means a cockapoo was bread back with a poodle so in terms of size etc it would be same as an F1 (obviously depending on the size of the parents). The biggest difference is I would expect a more curly coat. Was her mother (the cockapoo) larger or smaller? Most "standard" cockapoos I think weigh around 8-15 kg. So unless the mom was a toy sized cockapoo I would be going with that estimate. She'll definitely be able to climb stairs but I wouldn't allow it until she is older as stairs are hard on joints. Zelda (my cockapoo almost 12m) currently weighs around 8.5 kg but she is pretty tall and she is still gaining weight. I would say she would definitely be able to keep up on hikes (she was way better endurance than me. I'm 24) but if you're worried there are little dog backpacks you can use if she is getting tired. Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Can’t say with A F1b, but size is very hard to predict given they’re a cross breed

Yes they will be able to climb stairs no problem, from about 12 weeks I’d say. 

They will tire, it they’re dogs and as long as they are well they will go on for a lot longer than you can 😂


----------

